# Soap making resource, mia?



## Sanguine (Jul 13, 2013)

Hii!
2 months ago I was looking for an acrylic soap mold and came across this video:
[ame]http://youtu.be/dFAk11S904A[/ame]. I really liked the idea of being able to push your soap out of the mold. The mold I'm currently using is a silicon one, but lately I just can't seem to get my soaps out well. It always looks very damaged and needs lots of shaving (no difference in recipe and have chilled the soap). The video led me to http://www.soap-making-resource.com/acrylic-soap-molds.html
As 2lbs is a bit to little and 5lbs to much I send a custom made form. This was in the beginning of june. But I never got a respons, tried 4-5 other mails. Send a post on facebook. Asked a friend to send the form again but still no respons. (I'm starting to feel like a stalker :Kitten Love
On the website it doesnt show they are on vacation but I have no idea what else might be the reason for no respons. Or maybe something goes wrong with mailing... Does anyone else also have that problem?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## judymoody (Jul 13, 2013)

Why not give them a call?  Perhaps there is a problem with their server?


----------



## lhaase0217 (Jul 13, 2013)

Give them a call. *717-397-4104

*I was worried about an order I placed last week and talked to Monica. The order had been delivered, I just had not yet checked my mail box (it is in a bank of boxes in a shed). Everyone I have talked to there has been really great. I think this is more of a cottage business instead of a large, super site. Everyone there seems natural and down to earth, not worried about their jobs like they would seem if they worked for "the man", meaning corporate America. LOL

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/


----------



## Sanguine (Jul 13, 2013)

I've been wanting to call but I kinda live at the other side of the world... 
And I always worry about my english when talking, so I get nervous, start to stumble. You can imagine how that sounds...
I checked my mailbox every day incluiding spam. Is there an emailadres that I can use instead of using the form on the website?


----------



## paillo (Jul 17, 2013)

Try this email: [email protected]


----------



## 100%Natural (Jul 17, 2013)

I find SMR is hit and miss with their service.  Monica is on the ball, but the rest of them sleep throughout the workday I think..lol.  I've had trouble with an order or two from them and have yet to have them answer the phone.  That being said they did make up for their mistakes but it was painful to get what I ordered out of them!

I have since moved on from them because the headaches and mistakes were costing me too much time.

Good luck!


----------



## Sanguine (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you for the e-mail adres! I send them another mail the day you posted this and filled in the form again on another browser, thinking their website might have issues with safari, but no answer on any of the many mails I send them.

Can't really move on to another supplier, they seem to be the only one with the "push out" system for their moulds. On the other side I'm a bit worried that, by some miracle, I will get an answer and they can make me a custom mould. What can I expect from a bussines that works like this?


----------



## 100%Natural (Jul 27, 2013)

If you expect anything more than you've already gotten, you could end up disappointed.  It's either bad management or personal issues.  Could be both.  At any rate, life is too short.  There are many, many businesses that actually want your business and will do what they need to to get it, not lose it.


----------

